# Overclock.net Freezer Burn 2019 Round 2 – The Results!



## Noxinite

*Overclock.net Freezer Burn 2019 Round 2 – GTX 460*

*The Results Thread!*


*Introduction:*
Welcome to the results thread for the third Overclock.net Freezer Burn overclocking competition! The aim of this competition was to encourage people to explore overclocking on a level playing field with relatively inexpensive hardware. For this instalment we were fighting it out with NVidia GTX 460 graphics cards following the trend that we have set with the previous Freezer Burn competitions.
The GTX 460 has now passed its 9th birthday and the competition has ended, let us see what the final standings were!

*The Results:*
Ambient leaderboard:









Extreme leaderboard:









*Rig pictures:*
Before we have a look at who has won prizes, let us have a look at the glorious rig pictures of some of the competitors:

Here is a very impressive image of @GtiJason’s LN2 cooled PC – complete with CPU pot cooling the GPU!









@GUnit didn’t have access to a GTX 460, so instead decided to bench a GT 430 in an old socket 939 motherboard just for the fun of it! I approve!









I couldn’t help myself and had to put in one of @bigblock990’s rig pics as they always look so organised. Also, a shoutout for opting to go without prizes despite crushing all four stages in the extreme category:









masbeach98 proved that crazy stuff happens on ambient as well as extreme by attaching an external powerboard to his GTX 460 with copper plate.










*Prizes:*
The users who managed to finish the competition in the first, second or third positions in either the Ambient or Extreme categories have won a Paypal prize from OCN as laid out below:

 First position - $75.00 Paypal.
 Second position - $50.00 Paypal.
 Third position – $37.50 Paypal.

So the winners of the 1st/2nd/3rd place prizes are as follows:
Ambient:

 1st – $75.00 Paypal – @Nikster
 2nd – $50.00 Paypal – @macsbeach98
 3rd – $37.50 Paypal – @afrom1

Extreme:

 1st – $75.00 Paypal – @Mikecdm
 2nd – $50.00 Paypal – @5erveD
 3rd – $37.50 Paypal – @ShaggySVK

Congratulations to all of the winners for pulling ahead of everyone else and claiming victory!

There were also three chances for people to win a $20.00 Paypal prize as well as a chance at a set of TeamGroup Vulcan 2x8GB 2400MHz CL14-16-16-31 1.2V (provided by @Jpmboy, thanks!). The lucky draw has now been completed and the winners are as follows:

 $20.00 Paypal – @JCOC
 $20.00 Paypal – @Serious_Don
 $20.00 Paypal – @shar00750
 TeamGroup Vulcan 2x8GB 2400MHz CL14-16-16-31 1.2V – @KaRtA82
The link to the random drawing is given below to ensure that it was carried out in a fair process:
https://app.randompicker.com/protocol/626565x75999

The winners of Paypal payments from OCN will be contacted with instructions on how to claim your prize (please note you must follow the instructions perfectly or else your claim might be rejected, also this process can take an extended period so please be patient). The winner of the DDR4 will be contacted for shipping details to allow the prize to be shipped to them.


*Acknowledgements:*
I would like to take a moment to thank:

 @mllrkllr88 for co-managing this competition.
 @Jpmboy for volunteering to help moderate the competition and donating the DDR4 to the random draw.
 @ENTERPRISE for enabling us to provide cash prizes for these comps.


*Final Note:*
Hopefully everyone had a good time and enjoyed the comp! Some of the stages were new and required a lot of testing, but I think this is good as it keeps the competitions feeling fresh. For the ambient comp I liked the new temp monitoring tool – it would be interesting to see what other people thought of it though.
Next competition I’ll try to actually submit half-decent scores myself, haha.


----------



## Jpmboy

Great job Nox!


----------



## The Pook

congrats to the winners!

except @Serious_Don for obvious reasons


----------



## ShaggySVK

Thank you for organizing the Compo  

Was a lot of fun and learned some new things again. Looking forward the next one


----------



## Nikster

Big thanks, nice comp!!


Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mllrkllr88

This was a fun one  Thanks to everyone who participated and big thanks to Nox for running it!


----------



## chispy

Thanks so much for the awesome competition @Noxinite , @mllrkllr88 , @Jpmboy , @ENTERPRISE . It was lots of fun.
Also congratulations to all the winners  . I'm looking forward for the next one ! Good job everyone.

Kind regards: Chispy


----------



## Noxinite

Apologies for the slight delay, PMs for prize details have gone out now.

If you haven't recieved a PM and you have won a prize, please contact me via PM.


----------



## bigblock990

I had a lot of fun, was a great competition. Congrats everyone!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Was fun! Let's do it again soon so I can come in 1rd and shut resident Pook up :gunner:



The Pook said:


> congrats to the winners!
> 
> except @Serious_Don for obvious reasons


You're just mad because your 460 wouldn't work. Next time make sure you plug in the pci-e power, that's why it didn't work.


----------



## macsbeach98

It was another great comp Thankyou OCN the moderators and the competitors I had a blast cant wait till the next one.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I'd be game for some mid-range Tesla overclocking if that hasn't been done recently. G84 / 8600 GT? 

Maybe similar era Radeon 4770 or something as well.


----------



## Noxinite

Serious_Don said:


> I'd be game for some mid-range Tesla overclocking if that hasn't been done recently. G84 / 8600 GT?
> 
> Maybe similar era Radeon 4770 or something as well.


Unfortunately we have done both 4000 series ATI and 8000 series Nvidia in the last few years. I beleive Mllrkllr88 has some new ideas for the next comp.


----------



## Noxinite

Okay, I've only received details from the following so far:

macsbeach98
Serious_Don
Mikecdm
5erveD
ShaggySVK
Nikster
KaRtA82

If the remaining people have not responded to my PMs in the next week (by the 5th August) then I will re-raffle their prizes as they are holding up everyone else receiving the prizes.


----------



## JCOC

Wow I'm feeling lucky. Lol Thanks for the competition @Jpmboy @mllrkllr88 @Noxinite!!!!


----------



## Noxinite

I'm now just waiting for @afrom1 to get back to me. If that hasn't happened *before* 06/09/2019 the prize will go to the next person in the rankings.


----------



## Noxinite

Okay, so the prize for 3rd place in the ambient league now goes to @KSATEAAA23, you will recieve a PM shortly.


----------



## 5erveD

Is there any update on the distribution of the prize money ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Noxinite

I have heard nothing, I will contact the powers that be to see if there is a hold-up. Otherwise this may just be the standard delay.


----------



## Noxinite

I have checked and I believe that the delay is typical. If prizes have not been received by the end of the month, then I can chase it (PM me).


----------



## 5erveD

Thanks for looking into this.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Need my prize moneez so I can buy something to blow up and come in first place with next time 1!!!!!OneoNE!

when is next time?


----------



## Nikster

Nice comp, but where is my money ^^


----------



## Noxinite

Noxinite said:


> I have checked and I believe that the delay is typical. If prizes have not been received by the end of the month, then I can chase it (PM me).





Serious_Don said:


> Need my prize moneez so I can buy something to blow up and come in first place with next time 1!!!!!OneoNE!
> 
> when is next time?





Nikster said:


> Nice comp, but where is my money ^^


^^ See my quote above...


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I saw your quote. I was posting to ask "when is next time" under my joke


----------



## Noxinite

Serious_Don said:


> I saw your quote. I was posting to ask "when is next time" under my joke


Okay. @mllrkllr88 is the main organiser for the next comp, so you can harass him. J/k.


----------



## Noxinite

Prizes should be paid out on the 15th November.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Noxinite said:


> Okay. @mllrkllr88 is the main organiser for the next comp, so you can harass him. J/k.


Sounds fun!

hey @mllrkllr88 more competitions!

I know it's hard to set them up with prize moneys and stuff but I had a lot more fun doing a real hands on event (shhh, don't tell the [email protected] [email protected]!!1!!!!ONE)


----------



## Jpmboy

I won't tell anybody.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Serious_Don said:


> Sounds fun!
> 
> hey @mllrkllr88 more competitions!
> 
> I know it's hard to set them up with prize moneys and stuff but I had a lot more fun doing a real hands on event (shhh, don't tell the [email protected] [email protected]!!1!!!!ONE)


I've been slacking, thanks! I will start working on it and hopefully it will happen late December.


----------



## Jpmboy

After the Holidays?


----------



## macsbeach98

I got my Prize money today.
Thanks again to everyone involved looking forward to the next one.


----------



## 5erveD

Got the money in yesterday.
Many thanks!


----------



## Nikster

Nice, I wait 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nikster

Money is her, big thanks 

Gesendet von meinem ELE-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noxinite

Next comp coming soon, a bit different in style and substance, but hopefully everyone will enjoy it.


----------

